# Goldfish in 50 gal tank?



## Sawyer (Dec 28, 2008)

I rescued 7 goldfish, plus some other fish (long story) and I'm getting a 50 gal today which is the biggest tank i have that isn't being occupied. So how long will that be ok for 7 comets? (I think they're all comets.. but I'm not sure how I'm supposed to tell?). Once they're large enough not to get eaten by other animals/fish I'm going to put them in my gigantic pond. That will have to be spring/summer even if they're big enough before then (which I doubt, some of them are very small) since the temp change would be too much. I know that how fast goldfish grow depends on condition of water, DNA, tank size, etc but how fast is average? Will cranes/great blue herons, etc be able to eat 1 ft long goldfish? Anyway I can prevent birds from eating my fish? I've had troubles with them before and basically running them off I dunno what will scare them away.


----------

